

Automated UI Testing for Web and Native Apps on iOS and Android - jagreehal
http://www.slideshare.net/operationmobile/automated-ui-testing-for-web-and-native-apps-on-ios-and-android-10261455

======
ohrock
Something that is not clear to me is how the iPhone native testing would
happen. Is selenium webdriver also capable of driving an iOS native app?

~~~
PascalW
You can, using Frank. <https://github.com/moredip/Frank>

It uses cucumber to drive the tests. It's still kind off experimental, but
it's starting to become pretty good.

~~~
ttdan
another option is Kif (<https://github.com/square/kif>) an iOS integration/UI
testing tool developed by Square.

we've had some good experiences thus far testing some of our newer iOS
projects with Kif

------
khkwang
For web testing, I highly recommend watir. Selenium couldn't handle modal
dialogs well enough for me and watij kept crashing. Watir's been able to
handle anything I've thrown at it so far.

------
Apocryphon
No FoneMonkey? <http://www.gorillalogic.com/fonemonkey>

